# 1gram per lb of lean mass?



## Gadawg (Aug 9, 2018)

This is the rule that most people follow and have been telling beginners for years to eat. Personally I dont count anything. Id say most days I get to this number, or over, but many days Im sure I don't 

There have been periods of my life where I have and I really could not see a difference either way. Has anyone actually seen different results with different intake amounts?  Ive seen lots of studies on this but studies are really never done with elite lifters (all of the studies promoting 2x per week workouts per muscle group come to mind).  Thoughts?


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 9, 2018)

I believe when you’re trying to lose fat the protein intake becomes more important for body composition. As for work outs, you’re muscles don’t necessarily need a full weeks rest for recovery depending on the type of training so why not take advantage and train them as frequent as able to.... more gainzz


----------



## Elivo (Aug 9, 2018)

Ive always gone with 2 times per week for my workouts. And Zilla has a thread about just this thing where he talks about it a good bit.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/21852-The-Bro-Split-why-it-sucks-better-alternatives


This covers the 2 times a day thing, cant comment on the amount of protein per body weight, but the 1gm per lb of weight is what ive always heard too.


----------



## PFM (Aug 9, 2018)

1 gram per pound of *lean mass *not per pound of some guy's fat ass.

I've made my best gains training on a 5 day routine (juiced and natty)


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 9, 2018)

PFM said:


> 1 gram per pound of *lean mass *not per pound of some guy's fat ass.
> 
> I've made my best gains training on a 5 day routine (juiced and natty)



I heard it a long time ago. Why feed the fat?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 9, 2018)

in reference to protein that would depend on your current condition. A person who is already lean will need more protein to sustain muscle as compared to someone who has a high body fat count. So if you are already lean I would definately recommend 1 gram per lb of body weight,  even a bit higher depending on if you're on AAS or not.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 11, 2018)

How important is the 1gm rule for someone looking to drop a significant amount of bf still? I get as much protein in as i can a day but i know im coming up probably a good bit short of 1gm per lean body weight.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 11, 2018)

I can imagine trying to eat more than 200 grams of protein per day. I am 250 lbs and I stick with 200 grams per day and have even during my heavier days at 275. If i want to gain weight I eat MORE carbs/fat, if I want to lose weight, I eat LESS carbs/fat.

No science behind this, just what works for me. I am no vegan by any means but eating more meat isn't healthy for anyone(no homo).


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 11, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> I can imagine trying to eat more than 200 grams of protein per day. I am 250 lbs and I stick with 200 grams per day and have even during my heavier days at 275. If i want to gain weight I eat MORE carbs/fat, if I want to lose weight, I eat LESS carbs/fat.
> 
> No science behind this, just what works for me. I am no vegan by any means but eating more meat isn't healthy for anyone(no homo).




What is that based on?  We evolved as hunter gatherers with the majority of our food being meat. Our ancestors lived off of mastadons and buffalo, literally gorging on meat when a kill was made.  Right now there are many people living very healthily on the carnivore diet of nothing but meat. Often 4-5 lbs of red meat per day.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> How important is the 1gm rule for someone looking to drop a significant amount of bf still? I get as much protein in as i can a day but i know im coming up probably a good bit short of 1gm per lean body weight.



if you're still holding that much fat then it's not that important. You'll be losing fat before you lose any muscle.  this is where the lean mass calculation can apply. if you don't know your bf % then you can try doing .06 -.08 grams per lb


----------



## Hot-n-fun (Aug 29, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Has anyone actually seen different results with different intake amounts?


I didn't see results. As you said, results are seen in the studies but in my opinion in the real life it's hard to see difference.
Muscle gains depends on many factors.. Like your overall diet, day regime, frequency of your workouts etc...


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 29, 2018)

Everyone will have different things that work for them, but everyone will all be somewhat similar too.


----------



## HDH (Aug 29, 2018)

Keep in mind protein is the MOST IMPORTANT part of a bodybuilder's diet.

Why even take the chance?

I run 275 to 325 every day. The days you don't hit your protein goals, look at it like a loss to you gains or a loss to your loss.

I run high all year long now and use carbs and fats to dictate my weight as mentioned a few posts up.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 30, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> I can imagine trying to eat more than 200 grams of protein per day. I am 250 lbs and I stick with 200 grams per day and have even during my heavier days at 275. If i want to gain weight I eat MORE carbs/fat, if I want to lose weight, I eat LESS carbs/fat.
> 
> No science behind this, just what works for me. I am no vegan by any means but eating more meat isn't healthy for anyone(no homo).



Theres a video here somewhere where John Meadows talks about this exactly. Saying these are “cards” you have to play.. so try not to “play” all your cards at once.. get the most/max value out of each “card” before moving on to the next, even talks about using Clen, t3, yohimibine and hgh. It’s a cool and straightforward / informative lecture by him.


----------



## Lifeisgood (Aug 30, 2018)

1 gram of what???? I would assume protein but not enough information is provided to make an accurate statement.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 30, 2018)

Lifeisgood said:


> 1 gram of what???? I would assume protein but not enough information is provided to make an accurate statement.



meth man, get with the program...


----------

